# Vizio E420D-A0



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm looking at a TV for my kid's playroom that will double as a computer monitor. The new Vizio E-line looks interesting and the 42" set is within earshot of $500. It even has 3D (which I don't need) but it has everything else. Does anyone have any experience with this set or any of its cousins?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think you could do much better for that price for a playroom display. :T


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, I went ahead and ordered the set from Best Buy. It should be here on Saturday. I didn't really need the 3D feature but who knows, the TV might not be in this room for all of its life. I'll give a short review once I have it set up. This will be my first new set in 9 years...both of the older sets in the house are 9 years old (Mitsubishi Diamond 1980i HD) and the ancient 13 year old Sony 32" tube set still in my bedroom.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

I've had this TV now for a couple of weeks. So far, it's been a pretty good set. The only problem right now is that I don't know if the set has discreet codes for its HDMI inputs, which makes the current Harmony programming problematic. But I haven't had time to research.

The 42" inch makes a passable computer monitor...not great but not it's primary function. As a TV, it's pretty nice although the reflective screen can be a little annoying (my room has lots of windows). After all these years, this is the first 1080p set in the house and my kids have gravitated to it like moths to a flame, despite the larger 1080i projection set in the next room. The 3D function is pretty nice and I'm happy it's a passive setup.

The best part is the price...$520 is outstanding, something that Vizio is known for. And if you don't need 3D, the non-3D version is $30 cheaper.


----------

